# Bloodworm run in a yak



## baldy2004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

I know its a bit late for the bloodworm run this month. Thinking of taking the yak out in the outer harbour channel tonight. Just wondering quickly if anyone knew off the top of their head if the only legal requirement for a yak at night time on the water is a waterproof torch? (and obviously a lifejacket). Don't really wana get fined if im doing the wrong thing (i will be wearing a head torch also)

Cheers
baldy


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I think you also need a white light visible 360 degrees - maybe your head light does that. Best for safety anyway. Can be a bit scary at night if you are not sure that other boats have seen you.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Usually a all round anchor light and a flash light is what's required. The onus is on you to be seen at all times.


----------



## baldy2004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I mean it really is for safety more than the fine. Maybe I should give it a miss if i need an all round white light because a head torch is only about what roughly 90-180 degrees. Although yeah I was thinking of giving it a shot in the area lit up infront of the outer harbour wharf adjacent the platform.

Cheers for the reply guys


----------

